# Letting LO taste adult food.



## loveme_x

So my son is almost 4 months. I started feeding him a little cereal in his bottle at a few weeks. I stopped for a while and now i just do occasionally. Well besides that, when he hit 3 months we start letting him taste people food. Like a little piece of our food mashed up. Like potato, bread or something like a dip or frosting. Nothing major like meat & fruits. I don't think hes ready for that yet..he still cant even hold his head up for 2 minutes sigh. He likes juice :flower: LOL One day i let him lick out my cup of sunny delight orange colada and when i put it up to my mouth and drank he cried lol. So i tried to give him his food and he refuse so when i gave him apple juice he drank it and took a nap. :thumbup:
Today i let him taste cupcake frosting. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't that early, no. But my daughter had food 6+ and juice 12+.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

LO had a lick of a grape yesterday,then I panicked when a teeny bit got in his mouth do wont be trying that again until he is at least 4 months,abd juice,definately not. It has far too much sugar xxx


----------



## Shanelley

I dont think Juice is good for babies as it can rot their teeth, even if they havent cut yet. Be careful with juice as its not encouraged.


----------



## 060509.x

I smushed some banana and and put it on the tip of my finger and let LO lick it, she seems to like it. 

We'll be waiting another month or two before properly introducing foods to her though.


----------



## Amber4

Well I won't be feeding LO proper meals hopefully till 6 months as they only need milk till then. I used to be so set against it but yesterday I was eating cucumber and she had her tongue out so I let her put her tongue on it. She also tasted a tiny amount of yoghurt. Don't agree with juice though, just water :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Not that early, no. Try to wat until 6 months if you can. Also, cereal in bottles can be a choking hazard. x


----------



## amygwen

I agree w/ everything that has already been said. I really really wouldn't give cereal in your LO's bottle unless it's absolutely necessary or doctor recommended. Even then I would find it hard since it is such a choking hazard.

Also, your LO is far too young to be having adult food, even if it's mashed up. Six months is the recommended time to start weaning.


----------



## trinaestella

In our culture we've all been brought up with cereal in our milk from early (which is probably where you've got it from) My daughter occasionally had rice in her milk from 2 months and had bits of yoghurt or banana blended at the end of 3 months, at 4 months she started solids because every time i would eat she'd start licking her lips. She's perfectly fine and loves her solids at near 6 months, its up to you though.


----------



## youngmummy94

Cereal in a bottle is a choking hazard. Also, I personally wouldn't give a 3 month old frosting or juice, they are full of sugar. Generally, you can start giving rice cereal and pureed fruit and vegetables around 4-6 months and they slowly introduce meats later on. He only needs milk right now


----------



## bbyno1

I wouldn't,no way. Not at such a young age.
But your the parent so your decision. I wouldn't be putting anything in the bottles that's for sure because of the chocking hazards though. Im waiting until 6months (or as close as possible)

Edit:Also theres not much need for the juice. I know it's like a'treat' but i would getting your LO used to water more than anything at this stage. The juice has no nutritional value at all.


----------



## MrsEngland

I don't want to sound preachy but they really shouldn't be having juice so early its full of sugar and no good for them, even now my daughter only has sugar free dilute squash with tonnes of water.
They can't actually disgest food until 6 months they don't have the enzymes they need.


----------



## mayb_baby

Cereal in your LO's bottle is a choking hazard, nothing other than formula or water should go in a babies bottle.
Also, your LO is far too young to be having solid/pureed/mashed food, six months is the recommended time to start weaning as before this it can cause stomach/digestion complications. 
Michael hated solids and never really ate any until 11 months I tried him everyday but he refused, he just was't ready. He was never underweight or deemed malnourished. There is no such thing as a child who isn't satisfied by there bottle, they may just need feed more frequently. All he had was cow and gate hungry baby formula, and water. An infant doesn't need solids until 6 months, also juice at any age is bad for teeth so it's preferable to keep them on water.


----------



## BabyWright

Iv given my 11 day old son watered down pure orange juice, but that's because the midwife recommended it because he's been a little constipated :) 
Not sure about food tho :) x


----------



## veganmama

no i do not


----------



## MrsEngland

BabyWright said:


> Iv given my 11 day old son watered down pure orange juice, but that's because the midwife recommended it because he's been a little constipated :)
> Not sure about food tho :) x

Really?!
That is so bad for a baby. i wouldnt give my daughter orange juice watered down or not and shes 18 months!


----------



## Sparkes

loveme_x said:


> So my son is almost 4 months. I started feeding him a little cereal in his bottle at a few weeks. I stopped for a while and now i just do occasionally. Well besides that, when he hit 3 months we start letting him taste people food. Like a little piece of our food mashed up. Like potato, bread or something like a dip or frosting. Nothing major like meat & fruits. I don't think hes ready for that yet..he still cant even hold his head up for 2 minutes sigh. He likes juice :flower: LOL One day i let him lick out my cup of sunny delight orange colada and when i put it up to my mouth and drank he cried lol. So i tried to give him his food and he refuse so when i gave him apple juice he drank it and took a nap. :thumbup:
> Today i let him taste cupcake frosting. Does anyone else do this?

I don't like to be judgemental....but what exactly in your head tells you its right to give your 3 month old baby frosting, but not fruit or veg?! Neither is really right for him for a few more weeks...but really, wow. :shock:](*,)


----------



## shelx

Maybe a little early IMO. And the cereal/bottle thing is a big nono for me
x


----------



## beanzz

Noooowayy!!! I won't be giving him anything til 6 months. 

Obviously you are his mum so you get to choose but why not just stick to milk for now? Water on its own is recommended for constipation and even that has to be boiled first. 

Don't try and make him grow up too quickly :) he will be eating full adult meals one day so enjoy these easy times where it's just milk :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

I wouldn't do juice as someone mentioned its bad for their teeth even if they don't have teeth yet plus Its bad for their stomachs if its high in acid. But as for food my doctor at 4 months said to start feeding Kat as she wouldn't settle at night and her concern was she wasn't getting enough it was always something mashed beyond recognition and we were always right there plus it was never more then a few spoonfuls because I didn't want to push the issue to much.


----------



## Amber4

MrsEngland said:


> BabyWright said:
> 
> 
> Iv given my 11 day old son watered down pure orange juice, but that's because the midwife recommended it because he's been a little constipated :)
> Not sure about food tho :) x
> 
> Really?!
> That is so bad for a baby. i wouldnt give my daughter orange juice watered down or not and shes 18 months!Click to expand...

I was told a bit of pure orange or prune juice would help. I never did it but imo it's a little different when your baby gets really bad constipation. Rather than just giving it for nothing, iykwim? I'd rather that than leaving them not going the loo.

Each to their own and I hate these kind of threads because they usually don't end well xx


----------



## beanzz

Here's a link on why it's best to wait, just incase you hadn't been told any of these and were interested. It's still your choice though at the end of the day :)

https://kellymom.com/nutrition/starting-solids/delay-solids/


----------



## trinaestella

Only recently they've changed the weaning age from 4 to 6 months, so OP its up to if you want to raise your child on text books or not.


----------



## Sparkes

I certainly don't have a problem with the fact that people decide to wean their babies early- but the fact they think its right to pump a baby full of sugar? Its just wrong, so wrong I can't decide if this is serious or not....;)


----------



## Shansam

My son is 5 months and I've been weaning him for a month or so, they recently changed the weaning age from 4-6 months .
Everyone I know irl weans before 6 months . You know your baby and what's best so dont let no one make u feel bad hun
As for the juice thing I agree that juice isnt needed because it contains a lot of sugar and if your bubs gets too use to it they might end up not liking water-, juice isn't poisen so it's your choice and nobody else's :flower:
However I do give my son fresh orange mixed with water for constipation and it works beautifully .


----------



## trinaestella

Sparkes said:


> I certainly don't have a problem with the fact that people decide to wean their babies early- but the fact they think its right to pump a baby full of sugar? Its just wrong, so wrong I can't decide if this is serious or not....;)

Yeah sugar is wrong, but I don't think she would do that I mean common sense would tell ANYONE that feeding a child sugar that early is beyond ridiculous


----------



## x__amour

I don't think it's the fact that it's weaning, though 3 months is still very young. Her LO is getting bottles of juice, which surprises me. Water isn't recommended until 6+ months of age, let alone juice. I don't even give my LO full juice! Rice in bottles is a huge choking hazard as well. It's just kind of mind boggling.

To each their own.


----------



## Shansam

Teenage girls aren't recommended to get pregnant yet all of us here because we have babies.
I do agree on the juice thing but it really is each to their own and up to her if she wants to give it to her bubba.


----------



## trinaestella

Agreed^^


----------



## Amber4

Defo don't agree with juice but like stated each to their own. After reading and doing my own research unfortunately I may have to wean Brooke early. She has really bad reflux (so bad she's on all the medication she can get, and I can still hear the acid coming up her throat) and low weight. Were hanging on as long as possible but tbh I doubt we will make it to 6 months. Not a decision I took easy as I was adamant I'd wait till 6 months x


----------



## Sparkes

Never mind the juice....the cupcake frosting is what made me :shock:


----------



## trinaestella

Sparkes said:


> Never mind the juice....the cupcake frosting is what made me :shock:

Ahhh yeah, I just went back and read that bit..


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Defo don't agree with juice but like stated each to their own. After reading and doing my own research unfortunately I may have to wean Brooke early. She has really bad reflux (so bad she's on all the medication she can get, and I can still hear the acid coming up her throat) and low weight. Were hanging on as long as possible but tbh I doubt we will make it to 6 months. Not a decision I took easy as I was adamant I'd wait till 6 months x

It's worth a go! I hope if you do wean her early it helps :) I'd defo wean Oakley before 6 months if I thought it could help if we were having similar problems. :flower:


----------



## Amber4

Thanks. I'll only be feeding her baby rice and possibly some fruit/veg. I read you could blend it up and then add baby milk to it, so use the food to flavour the milk - so hopefully she will get more milk that way :flower: kind of disguise it x


----------



## X__Kimberly

My LO will be 5 months on the 11th. and has just started eating baby food. I never gave him anything when he was younger. The reason why I started was only because my Doctor gave me the Ok. and he gave all signs he was ready, Sitting with support,grabbing my food & ECT.

My LO's grandma(his dads mom) wanted me to give my LO rice in his bottle at 3 months!! cause she did that to hers! I told heck no!! that can cause choking.

I will never be giving him juice! for a while or any type sugar that's just crazy!!


----------



## youngmummy94

What I don't understand here is that he is 'ready' for frosting and juice, but not ready for fruit and vegetables...
Am I missing something here...?


----------



## lhancock90

First time mums are allowed to make mistakes!
No, i wouldn't be offering food that early, food before 6 months can cause baby serious digestive problems when they are older, 4 months is the absolute minimum. If you are definitely determined to get him eating, make sure its food with nurtrional value that is not sweet tasting. Unfortunately, babies begin with just the sweet taste buds and feeding them sweet things frequently will lead to them refusing other, healthier alternatives. 
Once LO is properly holding his head up, look into baby led weaning, cheap, messy and fun!
Please, please don't put anything in LO's bottle, although many many women do this it has been proven to be a dangerous choking risk :(

I'm sure OP didn't know any of these things, why can't people just give nice advice!


----------



## Sparkes

youngmummy94 said:


> What I don't understand here is that he is 'ready' for frosting and juice, but not ready for fruit and vegetables...
> Am I missing something here...?

Exactly.


----------



## Lynzeigh

No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!

Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D

Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!


----------



## Sparkes

Lynzeigh said:


> No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!
> 
> Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D
> 
> Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!

:amartass:


----------



## Sparkes

Shes probably gone :argh:


----------



## Lynzeigh

Sparkes said:


> Lynzeigh said:
> 
> 
> No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!
> 
> Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D
> 
> Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!
> 
> :amartass:Click to expand...

 no comment lol:haha:


----------



## Shansam

Lynzeigh said:


> No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!
> 
> Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D
> 
> Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!

I didn't even think of this but if it what she has done that's a real Piss take as I and I think a few other members were starting to feel sorry for her :dohh:


----------



## lhancock90

Lynzeigh said:


> No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!
> 
> Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D
> 
> Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!

This may get locked/get in trouble.
Calling troll is not allowed.


----------



## AP

Lynzeigh said:


> No offense intended, I may be wrong, but a little dicky bird tells me that this thread is a "Wind up" Seriously just read what the OP has written, everything you shouldn't do in regard to eating and the age is in there. IMAO I say this OP is trolling to get a reaction from others, "A flamebaiting" post!
> 
> Again if I'm mistaken I apologise :D
> 
> Also note how the OP has not even replied? Unless I have overlooked it!

Please refrain from calling out "troll" publicly on the forum. 

If you have any issues then feel feel to report the post or contact one of the team. Speculation on the thread wouldn't help otherwise


----------



## Lynzeigh

:oops: Sorry about that, didn't realise this rule x


----------



## kittycat18

A bit of advice :flow:



> 1. *Baby's intestines need to mature.* The intestines are the body's filtering system, screening out potentially harmful substances and letting in healthy nutrients. In the early months, this filtering system is immature. Between four and seven months a baby's intestinal lining goes through a developmental growth spurt called closure,meaning the intestinal lining becomes more selective about what to let through. To prevent potentially-allergenic foods from entering the bloodstream, the maturing intestines secrete IgA , a protein immunoglobulin that acts like a protective paint, coating the intestines and preventing the passage of harmful allergens. In the early months, infant IgA production is low (although there is lots of IgA in human milk), and it is easier for potentially-allergenic food molecules to enter the baby's system. Once food molecules are in the blood, the immune system may produce antibodies to that food, creating a food allergy . By six to seven months of age the intestines are more mature and able to filter out more of the offending allergens. This is why it's particularly important to delay solids if there is a family history of food allergy, and especially to delay the introduction of foods to which other family members are allergic.
> 
> 2. *Young babies have a tongue-thrust reflex*. In the first four months the tongue thrust reflex protects the infant against choking. When any unusual substance is placed on the tongue, it automatically protrudes outward rather than back. Between four and six months this reflex gradually diminishes, giving the glob of cereal a fighting chance of making it from the tongue to the tummy. Not only is the mouth-end of baby's digestive tract not ready for early solids, neither is the lower end.
> 
> 3. *Baby's swallowing mechanism is immature*. Another reason not to rush solids is that the tongue and the swallowing mechanisms may not yet be ready to work together. Give a spoonful of food to an infant less than four months, and she will move it around randomly in her mouth, pushing some of it back into the pharynx where it is swallowed, some of it into the large spaces between the cheeks and gums, and some forward between the lips and out onto her chin. Between four and six months of age, most infants develop the ability to move the food from the front of the mouth to the back instead of letting it wallow around in the mouth and get spit out. Prior to four months of age, a baby's swallowing mechanism is designed to work with sucking, but not with chewing.
> 
> 4. *Baby needs to be able to sit up*. In the early months, babies associate feeding with cuddling. Feeding is an intimate interaction, and babies often associate the feeding ritual with falling asleep in arms or at the breast. The change from a soft, warm breast to a cold, hard spoon may not be welcomed with an open mouth. Feeding solid foods is a less intimate and more mechanical way of delivering food. It requires baby to sit up in a highchair &#8211; a skill which most babies develop between five and seven months. Holding a breastfed baby in the usual breastfeeding position may not be the best way to start introducing solids, as your baby expects to be breastfed and clicks into a "what's wrong with this picture?" mode of food rejection.
> 
> 5. *Young infants are not equipped to chew*. Teeth seldom appear until six or seven months, giving further evidence that the young infant is designed to suck rather than to chew. In the pre-teething stage, between four and six months, babies tend to drool, and the drool that you are always wiping off baby's face is rich in enzymes, which will help digest the solid foods that are soon to come.


----------

